# Dewalt DC390 6 1/2" Circular Saw w/ 18v XRP battery



## Dusty56

I've been wanting one of these for quite some time ….I also saw that they make a 5&3/8 18volt model and call it a "trim saw"....seems to me it would be kind of awkward to use for cutting trim with that big 18V battery on it.
How is the balance on your model other than that "safety" switch ?


----------



## richgreer

I have one of these also and I agree with everything you say. I also find the safety interlock to be awkward to use. However, after you have used it for a while, it gets easier to deal with.

One trivial point that I really like - - The distance from the edge of the right hand side of the plate to the right hand side of the blade is exactly 4". If you are setting up a fence to get a good straight line cut, the "exactly 4 inches" is convenient. Beats dealing with fractions of any inch.

Also - I really like the blade being on the left side of the saw. It is so much easier to see what you are doing.

The only negative I can think of is that this saw eats up battery charge faster than any other cordless tool I have used. You really should expect that since this saw is putting out a lot of power for a battery powered tool.


----------



## DerekL

@Dusty56: I'm trimming OSB sheets, not cutting trim. That being said, the balance seems to be pretty close to the handle.

@richgreer: The same is true of the POS Ryobi set I'm slowly replacing with DeWalts - the circular saw eats batteries far faster than any other cordless tool. I suspect that will hold true of any cordless tool series, as a circ saw blade is fairly heavy compared to any other blade or bit and, as you say, will take a lot of power to do its job.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the feedback on the balance : )


----------

